# Is this gyno or wtf is going on..



## Pastusiak (Jul 4, 2016)

Okay so I'm having a problem I had a year ago after my first cycle which was test e 500mg week and I got puffy nipples and gyno symptoms. This was cured after the cycle ended as I ran nolvadex through the cycle and also for pct.... I found from this that I'm obviously sensitive to test...

Okay so fast forward to now,, I finished a test tren end of June and started pct and 2 weeks later I was feeling completely fine... Like an absolute dick I thought I'd try and take dianabol for a month( I always always support using test as a base just this time don't know what I was thinking) . 2 days in 40mg puffy nipples arrived so I threw the dianabol in the bin!!

Started nolvadex 20 mg and now 3rd week I still have puffy nipples. There is like grizzly mass (almost like beads) running at the side of my chest into the armpits. Completely painless it's just like a mass all the way across from side of chest to armpit.. I can feel it in both sides . Now I would like to know whether 2 days of dianabol could trigger gyno ? I'm guessing the dianabol has just aromatised straight away and caused puffy pointy nipples..

im gonna continue nolvadex for now but could this just be hormonal imbalance ?

Any input would be fantastic! Cheers

ps.there is no pain it's just like hard mass, no itchy nipples they are just puffy..


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I would say yes its gyno but a pic may help?

Post a pic from the front and the side.

First thing stop touching it as it can promote more growth.

If it bothers you wearing a tight T shirt or top get some surgical tape and cover the nipples (if anyone happens to notice it through shirt tell you went jogging and chaffed)

If you can actually feel the gland tissue (under the nipple) Nolvadex will do nothing, you need Letrozole but in all honesty it could be too late, once tissue has formed only surgery will completely remove.

Time off gear will also help and puffiness may subside a lot.

Good luck.


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

get letro soon as .


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Of course 2 days of dbol CAN give you gyno without AI (but that's a very short amount of time to instantly get gyno), it's a powerful steroid that can easily convert to estro, just like TEST. You probably already had a bit of gyno and then the dbol just brought it out more.


----------



## Master Chickenherder (Aug 22, 2016)

As a man who has Gyno "natural" without Juice and it is a constant issue with me, I can tell you, that is what you've got. I would suggest you are prone to Estrgoen like me, so never ever run a cycle without an AI. I find for me 25mg Aromasin everyday on cycle 12.5mgs everyday on PCT does the trick.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

gyno , get ur E2 low and nolva, aromasin + nolva or letro and nolva after the letro


----------

